# Just checked for pH



## Ejack (4 Jul 2008)

Well, just checked my aquariums pH value, and its sitting high at 8.5. Been running the aquarium for two weeks (still cycling without fish) and the tank is stacked with some Hygro Poly, Amazons, Microsorium, a few Anubias and some wilting crypts :$ (sorry if I've got the spellings wrong still getting used to all the wonderful varieties and names of all the plants out there). And I've been giving it daily doses of EasyLifeEasy Carbo and Plant Nutrion+. Going to be setting up a DIY CO2 system just waiting on the diffuser to arrive from ebaydude.
With that in mind, I'm kinda worried a little about the ph value of the water and a little uncertain what to do to lower it as I dont want to hurt any fish I end up having with such high pH value. 
I did do a little research and found out about this product http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=40_229&products_id=1853 but was wondering if anyone has used one and if not what alternatives do I have?


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Jul 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much with that Ph.  If you reach 30ppm with your CO2 (difficult with yeast!!) then it should drop by about 1 to 7.5ish.

Add to that some wood this should reduce it further.

Adding chemicals to 'adjust' the Ph can be more dangerous to the fish than a Ph that is supposedly 'not to the fish's liking'

A stable Ph will always be better than trying to artificially adjust it.

The product you have linked to lowers the Gh and not the Ph.  Hardness/Softness does not imply high/Low Ph.  The Gh can be a factor in the Ph but they do not necessarily move with each other.  You would only use the product you have linked to if your Gh was higher than you wanted.  Again unless at ridiculous levels I wouldn't adjust it just for the sake of meeting the alleged required parameter for a certain fish.

Most common fish will be OK as long as the Ph isn't stupid high low.  There are exceptions to the rule as always but in general you should be OK.

Do you know why your Ph is at that level?  What Ph is your tap water?  Is there something in your tank that is causing the Ph to rise?

Andy


----------



## Ejack (4 Jul 2008)

its the area i live in  poor pH value. I'll check the pH value of the tap water whn I get a moment, but doubt it will be any lower.


----------



## amy4342 (10 Jul 2008)

If the high pH is due to the tapwater, then chances are your LFS' pH is roughly the same, so the fish are already adapted it. As already mentioned, a fluctuating pH is more dangerous for the fish than a ph which is too high/low but stable. If you really wanted to keep sensitive fish, adding peat to the filter and/or almond leaves to the tank will lower the pH, but you would need to monitor it for fluctuations.


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Jul 2008)

I totally agree with SuperColey1. You should probably forget about pH - fluctuating or steady, high or low. Neither fish nor plants care too much about pH. What they do care about is clean water and oxygen content. Avoid adding any chemicals to the tank to adjust this. You should also avoid that exchange resin you provided the link for. If you are adding CO2 then the pH will fall by as much as a full unit in any case.

Unless you are attempting to breed certain soft water fish there is no need to add any of these products at all, whether they be buffers, resins or removal agents. If you do decide that you want soft water to satisfy breeding conditions then your best bet would be to invest in a RO unit.

Of the many things to worry about a planted tank pH is the last item on the list, and GH is not really an issue either. 8) 

Cheers,


----------

